# Long coat, plush or long stock coat? And what's the difference?



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

On the advice of someone here, I am interested in what you all think Rocket may turn out like. I don't really care, but am fascinated by speculating. :blush:

Here is a couple of pix at 9 weeks:





















Here's one at 13 weeks, 

(He just had his first swim in a mountain river here!)










And some from his first hike today, 15 weeks:



















Here are his parents: sire, 

















Dam:











Thoughts?


----------



## KayElle (Mar 1, 2010)

You have a long stock...that means long outer coat with an under coat. Gorgeous puppy!!!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Cute!!!! Thats what I say! lol.

I would think the pup would turn out alot like the parents, but genetics are finicky sometimes lol.

just from the puppy pics I would say long coat. But I dunno. Wait until all the puppy fuzz is gone. Just to make sure you should update with pics, lots and lots of pics. For comparison purposes of course.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Long stock coat. The ears are the dead giveaway. It's common in the show lines.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think that's what i have also. 



KayElle said:


> You have a long stock...that means long outer coat with an under coat. Gorgeous puppy!!!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

So cute!! He looks like a teddy bear in second photo!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

When people say "long coat" I think they usually are really referring to anything longer than a stock coat. 
The "true long coat" has no undercoat but I think people just use the term 'long coat' to mean long stock coat a lot of the time.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Absolutely 100% long stock coated puppy.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Chicagocanine said:


> When people say "long coat" I think they usually are really referring to anything longer than a stock coat.
> The "true long coat" has no undercoat but I think people just use the term 'long coat' to mean long stock coat a lot of the time.


Absolutely true. A long coat without an undercoat is very, very rare. Long stock coats are quite common. The term "long coat" is most often used for both and just describes anything longer than a stock coat.

Rocket is a long stock coat.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Anyone with a long coat care to post pix?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Does anyone have an opinion on Tessa's coat. Her colors are changing everyday it seems like. I love the look of the longer coat, but however she turns out is fine with us.(she's almost 4 months)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

RocketDog said:


> Thanks everyone. Anyone with a long coat care to post pix?



Dena was a long stock coat, and so are Keefer & Halo. If you click the links in my signature it takes you to their dogster pages and there are lots of pictures there.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is my long stock coat


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Ksotto.....your puppy is also a long stock coated puppy.
Cute puppy!


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

*Here is mine*


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow! Her color is gorgeous. I wish the pix was bigger!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

:wub:


Wow!!! I'm in love.... do you find it's much harder to maintain a LC? We're pretty big hikers, I'm wondering about the burrs and such...he gets lots of stuff stuck already in his puppy fuzz.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Bear at 6 months old


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm so excited to see how he develops!! I love him anyway he turns out, but I think they're gorgeous. At first, I thought "Aww...I don't want a long coat"--but the breeder thought his temperament and our family would be such a good fit. 

I'm glad I trusted him.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

It's fun watching her change...I love all these pictures of the longer coats..they're beautiful..


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

hes not a LC hes a LSC theres a difference. I have not had any trouble keeping her coat up... if I dont groom her in like forever (couple months) the fluff on the back of her back legs and her ear fluffs get a little tangled but nothing bad.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I adopted Emma, when I got her she had a bunch of mats in the feathering on her legs, belly, and ears. But since I adopted her she hasn't gotten any mats even if its been a while since a good combing. Oh sometimes she does get tiny mats in the feathering on her feet, I just check for those when I'm clipping nails. Burrs, those she gets a LOT of due to the longer fur and its softer texture. My regular stock coat never gets anything stuck to her fur.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Soooo cute!! I too have fallen in love with the long stock coats. I don't know if Glock is going to have a coat as long as some of the others here, but I am pretty much in love with them all!! :wub:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I love the long(stock) coats too. I actually had been planning to get one originally but I got Bianca instead. I'd still like one in the future. 

That's true about burrs... I fostered a long stock coated GSD for a while and oh man the burrs were awful! He was like a burr magnet!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 6, 2011)

We have a long stock coat girl. We love her coat! She's still really young at just a few days shy of 6 months old, but her coat is coming in very quickly and is getting very thick. We have to trim around her ears and her feet just like we do with our two golden retrievers. So far, she doesn't really shed that much, but we do brush her every day and she gets a bath and blow dry every 2 weeks, which definitely helps cut down on the amount of loose hair.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I wish my girl had a long coat!!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's my guy

The day I picked him up at the airport:


First week home:


Randoms of his ear tufts and frizzy noggin'


At 4 months:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kacie is a long stock coat, I adopted her at 21 months(I would have loved to have her as a cute fuzzy puppy!!). 
Her feathers have gotten longer with age...so what you see at a year, may not be what you get at 4,5,or 6!
I find the long stock coat to be more maintenance. She brings in leaves, twigs, mud, snow, and needs to be brushed several times per week. Shedding is tufts of fur, not individual hair. 
A few pics of her:
Her second Winter~








This Spring~








And "Summer coat" this year, it is very long for Summer! I trim her foot fluffs, but they grow fast~


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I find the long stock coat to be more maintenance. She brings in leaves, twigs, mud, snow, and needs to be brushed several times per week. Shedding is tufts of fur, not individual hair.


Same here. 
Annie's tail takes the most work. That girl can't walk 5 feet without something sticking to her tail. And in the winter the snow balls up on her coat, does yours do that too? 
Still love the long stocks, hope to have another one some day.


----------



## SageDancer (Feb 10, 2012)

*here is a piture of my LH GSD*

i have a GSD or should i say She has me .
Mine is a cream Sable Long Hair and she is one awesome baby girl. 
She is currently 1 year and 2 1/2 months old. Very energetic but very much so wanting to please and love us. She is such a goofy butt with our other dogs in the house. One of the best companions i could ever ask for


----------

